# 3/14/10 James River Blue Cats



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I took a couple of friends out for some good ol' bait chunkin'
I ended up with a 40+ inch 36lb blue cat and my buddy got a 38" 32 lb blue cat. 

























On the way back to the launch I saw this beautiful turkey right by the bank.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice work and good pullage. ive been meaning to target some of those suckers around here this winter but keep getting distracted by other options.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

nice work man. I live in Sandston and have thought about tryin for catfish on the James in the yak just dont care much for catfish but this kinda makes me wanna go give me a shout next time yall go I might tag along if yall dont mind. And if you dont mind me asking where'd yall put in at?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Rob,
Are Blue cat good eating? I Never had catfish.

Joe


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

sweeeet. nice job thom and rob.
the smaller ones are good, the bigger ones are full of stuff that aint supposed to be eaten:--| 

boy that gobbler is lit up, come on april 10th.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

We put in at Deep Bottom. Joe, they are ok. Just some good ol' fried catfish. I haven't had any in a while though. 18" to 24" are decent eating size. But don't keep the big ones. Like Mdt1992 says, they've been in the river too long and have stuff in them you don't want. But there are plenty of eat'n size fish in the river. I actually caught one right after the big one but didn't feel like taking it home. The shad run will start in Richmond soon. That's a great time to catch bait and go for the big cats again.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

*You guys*

Are killing me.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

One Launch Site?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

As far as I know. It's at Deep Bottom Park.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Great pics and nice work. I hit them Sat. in a little creek in Hopewell Sorry no pics It was my personal best day with a with four fish over 20# three over 30# and one that was 44 inches with a 28 in girth. Does any body no the fish calculator for catfish? These are estimated weights because I lost my scales last week when I flipped my yak trying to unstick my throw net. but I've weighed enough to get good estimates ..


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

This motivated me to soak some baits this afternoon in the cape fear. Waiting for a bite as I type this. Tide is falling, I'm getting bored. Here kitty kitty..


----------

